# Newbe at the Tandem thing



## Lafawnduh (Nov 1, 2005)

Looking to get a tandem for me and the wife. Mostly street and dirt roads with some smooth paths or single track. Looking at the Cannodale street tandem http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-8ST.html

Cannodale doesn't make a mountain specific tandem but this model looks close. Any thoughts on this bike? What else should I be looking at? I am a avid MTBer but she is not. The bike will be intended to help her gain fitness.

Thanks&#8230;&#8230;..Happy trails


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

The Cannondale you reference would probably do well for paved roads and smooth dirt roads and trials. I think the bike would get uncomfortable in a number of ways if the trails got rough. 

There are a few other options, but just about all of them are a lot more money. What you can get is an off road worthy rigid, hardtail or full suspension tandem that will be much more comfortable on the trails.

I'm most worried about this statement. "I am a avid MTBer but she is not. The bike will be intended to help her gain fitness." There are a lot of very lightly used tandems for sale on Ebay. Be careful how you approach this with your wife. I can tell you from experience, you are probably going to need to chill out a bit and take a lot of time and patients to make sure that she's enjoying herself.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

The components on that C-dale are pretty low end. If you start doing much off-road at all you will end up replacing much of the drivetrain and getting a fork. I suggest either looking for a used C-dale that IS trail ready, or coming up with the $$ for a better bike.

Since your stoker is not into it yet, I think used is really the way to go. Check craigslist and http://www.tandemmag.com/classified/

+1 on being really gentle with your new stoker!


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Have the two of you ridden a tandem together?

I'd seek out a rental place to give it a go before jumping in. My wife was all screams on our first rental ride through Golden Gate park, but was much more comfortable on a 20 mile jaunt that included limited off-road.

When we finally went tandem shopping, I found that a good number of the used bikes available were being sold because of lack of use / lack of spousal interest.


----------



## Lafawnduh (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. Me and the stoker have about 6 hours on a borrowed Rock-n-roll and like the ride experience. The burly was too small for us though. I would love to purchase used but we need a J/M. My top tube needs to be around 24 inches long. I have been looking for a used bike but have not found any in my size. I did find one used rigid ibis that may work for us but the captain’s top tube is just a tad short. Thanks for any input and happy trails………..


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*option*

Don't know if it's near you

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/bik/1259366466.html

you could always check about how outrageous it would be to ship...

It's actually not much different from the street tandem you mentioned. Biggest downside is that it is not disc ready. It may or may not be disc compatible depending on the actual frame year.

As always - I have no affiliation with the craigslist seller - I just browse alot.


----------



## cruiserman (Jun 9, 2008)

We picked up a Cannondale street tandem last week. Trying it out this weekend on some easy trails. I liked the road tandem but figured the street would better suit us. Parts are low end mostly, and I'll replace as needed. Already put a Mary bar on the front and swapped out the seats .


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Sweet, I'd love to see pics with the mary bars!


----------



## cruiserman (Jun 9, 2008)

We took the new Cannondale on our first trail ride this afternoon. Climbing was easier than I expected, and coming downhill was a bit more challenging. I scraped my pedal on some rocks. The rear end came up some on the larger water bars, but I didn't lose my stoker .


----------



## cruiserman (Jun 9, 2008)

We took the new Cannondale on our first trail ride this afternoon. Climbing was easier than I expected, and coming downhill was a bit more challenging. I scraped my pedal on some rocks. The rear end came up some on the larger water bars, but I didn't lose my stoker . Definitely need some koolstop pads. The stock pads suck.


----------



## cruiserman (Jun 9, 2008)

Crappy cell pic of the street tandem.


----------



## cruiserman (Jun 9, 2008)

Another of the Mary bar.


----------

